
The Economist becomes a family affair - walterbell
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2015/aug/15/economist-becomes-a-family-affair-agnellis
======
ablation
This is a year old, just in case anyone is thrown by the date claiming the
15th August to be a Saturday.

